# bmb



## bmb (27 Agosto 2012)

Come da titolo.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Oh, guarda che non si pagano i caratteri è?


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Agosto 2012)

Sera


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, guarda che non si pagano i caratteri è?


Ero emozionato. Avete presente quando cambiate scuola ed entrate a testa bassa, tutti impauriti?


----------



## herbertkilpin (28 Agosto 2012)

ue eugubese!


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2012)

Chi non muore si rivede eh, Herb?


----------

